

Investors get a new way to find startups - thankuz
http://blog.angel.co/investors-get-a-new-way-to-find-startups

======
teuobk
Maybe I'm a bit out of touch with the direction AngelList is going, but I
can't quite tell if this is an April Fools joke (isn't human curation part of
the draw of AngelList?) or an actual feature announcement (maybe human
curation can't scale any more?). Which is it?

Regardless, one thing pops into my mind: don't do actual feature/product
launches on April 1.

